# levels during stims



## nickf2001 (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi Peter

My sister is being my donor, at the moment she is on day 6 of stims. After 5 days of stims her blood results came back at 594, could you please tell me whether this is signs of being a very poor responder and if she does produce any eggs are they going to be of poor quality?.

I would be very grateful if you could shed any light on this for me.

Thanks 

Nicky


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

nickf2001 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> My sister is being my donor, at the moment she is on day 6 of stims. After 5 days of stims her blood results came back at 594, could you please tell me whether this is signs of being a very poor responder and if she does produce any eggs are they going to be of poor quality?.
> 
> ...


these figures sound fine to me as it is still early days.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

